# Charging Circuit Help Please!



## Rimpo Tannif (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi.

I am building an electric scooter, which is powered by 4 6volt, 4.5amp rechargeable lead acid DC batteries (http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=SB2496), wired in series to produce 24volts (18amps). I am planning to use an inbuilt charging circuit, which plugs into mains power (240v AC) and charges the batteries with 24v DC. It would also be helpful if an LED turned on when the batteries were fully charged. However, I am unsure of the appropriate circuit for this. Could someone please post a circuit diagram for this, or email it to me ([email protected]), or direct me to a site which can help.

Any assistance is much appreciated!
Thanks,
Rimpo


----------



## sergiu tofanel (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is what I call a naive battery charging circuit design. I should work with your lead acid setup:

http://www.electroschematics.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/automatic-battery-charger-550x236.jpg


----------



## Alexey (Jun 17, 2014)

sergiu tofanel said:


> Here is what I call a naive battery charging circuit design. I should work with your lead acid setup:
> 
> http://www.electroschematics.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/automatic-battery-charger-550x236.jpg


Itself I look for the Battery Mate 150-09 charger scheme. Who has an electroscheme - help to find?


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

4pcs 6V 4.5Ah in series will give you 24V 4.5Ah which is very little for an electric scooter.
With the Peukert effect on lead-acid maybe you can only use around 2.5Ah.
I would consider larger batteries.


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

Johnny J said:


> 4pcs 6V 4.5Ah in series will give you 24V 4.5Ah which is very little for an electric scooter.
> With the Peukert effect on lead-acid maybe you can only use around 2.5Ah.
> I would consider larger batteries.


I second this, in a series circuit the voltages are added-up, but the current is maintained at the nominal, so you wind up with 24v and 4.5 Ah. In a parallel arrangement the voltage is maintained and the currents are added-up.


----------

